# Poorly guppy??



## Emmak90 (Dec 29, 2012)

Bought her Thursday 27th from a local garden centre. She looked a bit larger than the other guppies in the tank I just thought she was pregnant. Waking up today, her back fin is all shredded and she is struggling to swim, just vertical in the tank. Help??









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

What other fish do you have in the tank?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Emmak90 (Dec 29, 2012)

2 mollys, and 2 other female guppies as a male. 
Sad to say she died this afternoon. I think she must have been ill when i bought her
Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

In that case, she was probably sick when you bought her.


----------

